

Buy Matthew Broderick’s old movie computer and possibly impress Ally Sheedy - eksith
http://www.itworld.com/security/362522/buy-matthew-broderick-s-old-movie-computer-possibly-impress-ally-sheedy

======
tluyben2
For a long time I was actually convinced that the Pentagon was run by the WOPR
in those days. Would be cool to own it, even if it's not the original from the
first movie.

